#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Ритуал Торгъяг (Преклонение перед Львиноголовой Дакиней) прошел в г.Элисте 23-25.09.11

## Ольга Калусова

Ритуал проходил во время Всероссийского буддийского форума в г.Элисте Республики Калмыкия. Проводился для устранения препятствий во всех делах и врагов, а также от нападения демонов. Его проводили 30 тантрических монахов буддийского монастыря Гъюдмед во главе с знаменитом Еше Лодой Ринпоче. Видео можете просмотреть по этой ссылке:

----------

Galina (11.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (16.11.2012), Дондог (05.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.10.2011)

----------


## Sanj

кроме прочего прошел еще обряд призывания богатства и благополучия. читалась мантра белого махакалы.

----------

